
Ask HN: What software that does not exist yet would pay for? - jeremyv
I am currently looking to start a side project (I am a software developer myself) but have no idea which tangible problem I could solve. And I don&#x27;t want to write another TODO app for the sake of doing it.<p>Do you have any headaches that you think could be solved by a piece of software? If yes, is this something you would pay for?
======
Finnucane
A Linux replacement for Indesign. If it were FOSS that would be great, but if
it was a good product and reasonably priced, I’d pay. Actually, what I really
want is Linux FrameMaker.

